

Google App Engine 1.5.0 released - mattrjacobs
http://googleappengine.blogspot.com/2011/05/app-engine-150-release.html

======
briggers
Many people seem to be complaining about the shift from CPU-hour to instance-
hour pricing. They don't seem to get that it's more or less the same thing:
dynamic instances can handle "a small number" of concurrent requests.

So the GAE team has set the incentives correctly, to reward apps that work
well with concurrency.

The current free quota is 6.5 CPU hours, and the upcoming free quota seems to
be 24 instance hours. I know which I prefer.

------
timmorgan
_"We have added a few restrictions to the Mail API to improve the reliability
and reputation of the service for all applications. First, emails must be sent
from email accounts managed by Google (either Gmail, or a domain signed up for
Google Apps). Second, we’ve reduced the number of free recipients per day from
2000 to 100 for newly created applications."_

Probably good news for SendGrid.

------
dillona
I've been looking at getting into Go programming.

This could be a cool opportunity to do so. Does anyone have any resources for
writing Go webapps?

~~~
uriel
Rob Pike is giving (or has given already?) a talk on writing web apps in Go at
Google I/O today, it is not livecasted, but the video should be up tomorrow.

~~~
rbanffy
I really wish Google would set up all its presentations as one or more
podcasts. I know it's unlikely, but one can dream.

------
nickmilon
New App Engine Pricing policy, the good the bad and the ugly.
[http://gaengine.blogspot.com/2011/05/new-app-engine-
pricing-...](http://gaengine.blogspot.com/2011/05/new-app-engine-pricing-
policy-good-bad.html)

------
gte910h
The constant instances seem like a bid to take over the heroku type space.

~~~
fletchowns
There were a lot of complaints from people that had infrequently used (new)
web apps, and so there would be a substantial delay to spin up an instance
when the app did get hit. This makes your site seem "slow" even though it
really isn't, which is a big problem if you are trying to build some momentum,
or show off your site to potential investors. People were resorting to some
less than ideal ways for keeping their instances warm, more information on the
app engine for java group:
[http://code.google.com/p/googleappengine/issues/detail?id=24...](http://code.google.com/p/googleappengine/issues/detail?id=2456)

~~~
bemmu
I believe you can use a feature called "Always On" to avoid the cold start
problem. I noticed such an option in my billing settings for $0.30 / day.

~~~
gte910h
The always on feature in december fixed half the issue (cold start)

This fixed the other half (long running processes).

